# what leo morphs to get?



## steveysee (Aug 21, 2007)

hey ppl just a quick one, i have a high yellow male and am looking to get 2 females..which morphs do you think i should get so i get a nice variation of babies...
thanks in advance
steve


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If your male is high yellow with no known hidden traits, you won't get ANY unusual morphs from his side of the family tree.

In that respect, you need to go for a dominant trait like Mack Snow - which would give you about half normals, half Mack snows - or Super snow, which would give you all Mack Snows. 

A Mack Ghost or a nice Super Hypo might produce nice babies too.


----------



## steveysee (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks, spoke to psgeckos too about this and they recommend an albino female so as 2nd generation will be albino/aptor so am thinking 1 albino female and a mack snow female....what do you think? im guessing il get a combination of normals/high yellows, snows, super snows, and albino/aptors...am i way off the mark here or does that sound about right? cos genetics just confuse me :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Breeding a high yellow to an albino won't produce het APTOR....

What you'd get in the first generation is:

High yellow X Albino = 100% normal het albino.

High yellow X Mack Snow = 50% Normal, 50% Mack Snow.

Second generation, you could get Mack Snows, Super Snows and Albinos.


----------



## steveysee (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks,so if i got an aptor instead of albino would that be 100% normal het aptors then possibly 2nd gen aptors?

slowely trying to understand sorry again lol:help:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

steveysee said:


> thanks,so if i got an aptor instead of albino would that be 100% normal het aptors then possibly 2nd gen aptors?
> 
> slowely trying to understand sorry again lol:help:


that is correct.

Mason


----------



## steveysee (Aug 21, 2007)

cool thanks 

anyone know of any good snow breeders?


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

*mack snows and albino*

what would mack snow het pattern less albino crossed with
an albino produce

and would 2 mack snows produce just mack snows pls wb sum1


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mack snow het Patternless and Albino crossed to an Albino would make:

25% Normal het Albino, possible het Patternless
25% Albino possible het Patternless
25% Mack Snow het Albino, possible het Patternless
25% Mack Albino possible het patternless.

2 Mack Snows would make:

25% Normal (not mack snow carriers)
50% Mack Snow
25% Super Snow


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

*supers and macks*

how about super snow and mack snow


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

50% Mack Snow
50% Super Snow


----------

